# Steps to take during a tornado warning.......



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Coals were already lit when the beast came down upon us.
I couldn't waste a whole chimney of coals....so I cooked  
Sirens blaring...wind blowin'.....trees a bendin'...........  
Puffy make wingy.  
Marinated in Eytalian dressing and sprinkled with Billy Bone's rub.
Used SBR'S cut with honey for thee sauce.
Had to do it quick.....real quick!  











Steps for tornado warning are shown here in order.........


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmmm they look really good!


----------



## john pen (Jun 8, 2008)

good lookin' flappers !!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2008)

They do look great Poofy!

WRO would have scared the tornado away.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> They do look great Poofy!
> 
> WRO would have scared the tornado away.


Wish I had some........... :roll:


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 8, 2008)

hardcore. i'd have just pissed my pants


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks fine, We BBQ during hurricanes too


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought this was going to be the one about:

1. Bend over at the waist.
2. Place your head firmly between your thighs.
3. Kiss your @$$ goodbye!


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like an exciting cook Puff...nice job.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 
 Another round of storms coming tonight.


----------



## Griff (Jun 9, 2008)

The wings look great. You guys down in America have been getting pounded weather-wise lately.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> The wings look great. You guys down in America have been getting pounded weather-wise lately.


The weather is unbelievable. We went from winter to summer.  
Still shoveling white snot up there Griff?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice looking food.


----------



## john a (Jun 9, 2008)

Steps in the right direction if you ask me.


----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Still shoveling white snot up there Griff?



It's been cold here. (This is where Nick or Bruce should chime in "You live in Alaska for crying out loud", or words to that effect.) Been in the 50's during the day and high 30's or low 40's at night. An article in the paper last Thursday said some parts of town had frost 8" below the surface.


----------



## knine (Jun 10, 2008)

see cooking fast is not that bad . LOL.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Griff it seems to me Alaska would be a great place to visit.........living there you'd have to be a hearty soul.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2008)

Griff, you live in Alaska for crying out loud!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So as not to disappoint..."You live in frickin' Alaska for God's sake, WTF do you expect?


----------

